# While reading . . . .



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I've had Sundog for just a little over a week.  For the time being at least, I am happy with the case that came with it.  Am thinking about getting just a slip case -- in other words, while reading Sundog would be nekid.  Does anyone read while their Kindle is bare?  Is it hard to hold, not accidentally turn pages, hit other buttons, etc.? I want to keep Sundog small and light so he's easier to carry and slip into my bag, purse, or whatever.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I've had Sundog for just a little over a week. For the time being at least, I am happy with the case that came with it. Am thinking about getting just a slip case -- in other words, while reading Sundog would be nekid. Does anyone read while their Kindle is bare? Is it hard to hold, not accidentally turn pages, hit other buttons, etc.? I want to keep Sundog small and light so he's easier to carry and slip into my bag, purse, or whatever.


I'm strictly a read in the cover person, but my daughter's is almost nekkid. She has a silicone cover from Vizu. I'm not sure you can buy these anymore, though. Someone told me they sometimes pop up on eBay.

The best part is that it has a little stand in the back to prop it up and she uses that which completely cuts down on the accidental page turning.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I always read with my Kindle bare.  It is much easier for me to handle.  I find that it fits just right in my left hand with my thumb right at the next page button.  There is no fear of dropping it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

So far, I haven't put it in any kind of case. I usually hold it with the thumb of one or both hands between the screen and the keyboard, and my other fingers on the back.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I actually like it in the case.  I can fold it back (I'm using a red M-Edge) and hold the folded center spine in a way that allows me to use my left thumb to hit the page forward button and rest on the spine between pages.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I prefer mine in the case with the front pulled to the back.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I did all my reading this first week with no cover... I am trying the cover now. Bare seems a bit better. Maybe if cover was thinner, less bulky. I have small hands and I expect that may be the real difference.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

I have used my Kindle in the OEM cover mostly, however last night I took it out and read it nekkid. BJ was coloring my hair and I thought if he splatters at least Kindle could be wiped off, but not the cover. I kinda fell in love with the feel of its nekkidness. I will probably continue to use the cover while reading out and about though, seems more secure when closed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BJ was coloring your hair?  What color? 

No way I would let my husband anywhere near my hair, I'd end up with purple fried hair, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

Nekkid for me.  If I take it out of the house, or if I need a book light, I put it in its red M-Edge cover.  But I find it much easier to handle without the cover.  I like the secure "grippy" feeling of the textured back panel.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I've been reading 'nekkid' since I got Kindle, but, when the Mighty Bright arrived, I needed a cover to use for the light. Now I am using the cover because I found how to hold it. When you hold K nekkid, you have to get the holding technique down...keep your thumbs on the 'amazon kindle' logo under the screen to help with those sudden unexpected page turns.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

My Ruby is a "Cover Girl" also, decked out in her M-Edge klaret koat. I find it easier to hold her and use my thumb to turn the pages with no problems.  

Linda


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> BJ was coloring your hair? What color?


He colored it a delightful shade of reddish-blonde. He has been doing so for many years. He doesn't like my natural grey, so I told him it was up to him to fix it. There was that one time though when he sent me to a salon...........I shudder to even think about it. lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> He colored it a delightful shade of reddish-blonde. He has been doing so for many years. He doesn't like my natural grey, so I told him it was up to him to fix it. There was that one time though when he sent me to a salon...........I shudder to even think about it. lol


Do you rent him out? 

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> He colored it a delightful shade of reddish-blonde. He has been doing so for many years. He doesn't like my natural grey, so I told him it was up to him to fix it. There was that one time though when he sent me to a salon...........I shudder to even think about it. lol


Can he do highlights??


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I actually like it in the case. I can fold it back (I'm using a red M-Edge) and hold the folded center spine in a way that allows me to use my left thumb to hit the page forward button and rest on the spine between pages.


I hold my Kindle the same way.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I found the silicone cover at this site, which is supposedly connected with Amazon. its 19-ish dollae with a screen protector cover

http://www.studentdoctor.net


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I've had Sundog for just a little over a week. For the time being at least, I am happy with the case that came with it. Am thinking about getting just a slip case -- in other words, while reading Sundog would be nekid. Does anyone read while their Kindle is bare? Is it hard to hold, not accidentally turn pages, hit other buttons, etc.? I want to keep Sundog small and light so he's easier to carry and slip into my bag, purse, or whatever.


I prefer reading My Kindle naked. That is, the Kindle without the cover, not me without clothing. Actually...now that I think about it... ;-)


----------

